# wie speicher ich in .pat datei



## suain (22. Februar 2004)

wie speicher ich eigentlich ein muster mit der endung .pat so das ich das bild bei muster aufrufen kann.
thx for help


----------



## greengoblin (22. Februar 2004)

Hallo,
neue Muster in Photoshop machen: Bereich auswählen > Bearbeiten 
> Muster festlegen. 
Die fertigen Muster verwalten: unter > Bearbeiten > Vorgabenmanager. 
Muster speichern: im Programmordner von Photoshop > Vorgaben > Muster.
Gruss
GG


----------



## suain (23. Februar 2004)

endlich es  !  
thx!


----------

